# We got snow! Oh No!!!



## Chucky (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's a shot of my fish pond this morning...where did it go!!!







Good thing they are hibernating right now 

I also checked my turtle pond and it is doing great. The water temp at the bottom is around 42F so I think the turtles are nice and comfy in their leaf bed.

Since I have some time on my hands, I decided to make a snowman...not the greatest but the grandkids will like it










Here's a pic of Kong...He loves the snow


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice Pics, does look just a tad bit cold (berrrrrrr).
Here in Sunny CA its 60 with a prediction of 39 tonight and most people are wraped up in coats.


----------



## cvalda (Dec 26, 2007)

that looks about right if you're in my neck of the woods!!!! I feel your pain!


----------



## wayne.bob (Dec 27, 2007)

here in eastern Iowa we got hit hard with snow and more is on the way


----------



## Chucky (Dec 28, 2007)

I've had to keep adjusting the snowmans body, it's warming up a little and he's starting to do the limbo.


----------



## wayne.bob (Dec 28, 2007)

LIMBO!!!! i wish the snow we got wasn't powder so i could make a snowman. Darn


----------



## Chucky (Dec 28, 2007)

Most of the time that's what we get too but it's just on the freezing side about 33-34F and it's wet this time.


----------



## Cam (Dec 28, 2007)

Hehehe! I love your snowman... 
We are getting more snow here as I type...in fact this is finally the kind of winter I remember as a kid in MN. We had a 4 foot fence that we could step over half the time. My mom had to use the snowblower to make a mote so our dog wouldn't get out.
Great pics!


----------



## wayne.bob (Dec 28, 2007)

YAY the snow we got today is perfect for snowmen. i made one but my neighbors kids destroyed it. it was funny.


----------



## AST-Loch (Dec 28, 2007)

Upwards of two and a half feet down here, nearly seven foot banks. 

There's NH for you, though.


----------

